# computer tuning (auto trans)



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You pretty much answered your own question, lol. Should have bought a stick! I like my tap shift, but I have Trifecta and that makes tap shift my sport mode, lol. If the car is new enough, see if the dealer will trade off for a stick...


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

boats4life said:


> ...If the car is new enough, see if the dealer will trade off for a stick...


Are we making nominations for "bad personal finance advice" awards?


----------

